# FREE 3D SHOOT with a Potluck!!!



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

*Cache Archers Welcomes you!*

*June 28, 2008*
*Gates will be opened 3pm *
*Potluck will be @ 6pm* (_so plan on staying bringing something to share and enjoy dinner, socializing with friends, family and fellow archers_.)

*No alcohol will be permitted on the clubs premises* _(self explanatory)_

Not very often do we open the gates and invite non members to shoot for free so take advantage of this opportunity to shoot the best 3D course in the State.

60 3D targets with the majority Rinehart Targets. In a secluded gated canyon where you can pick your own shot to test your skills.

The road is a mountain road and I would not advise bringing a car, it can be done but I do not recommend doing it.

So come prepare for the upcoming hunt, get a sample of what the club has to offer by being a member (Yes you can join if you want)

No cost to shoot the range during this time.

The range is located up Logan Canyon, we will have signs close to the exit and I will also try and get mileage from the mouth of the canyon etc&#8230;..

If you plan on attending please post so I can get an Idea of who will be coming.

Mark your calendars and leave the time open&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; No excuses&#8230;&#8230;. Just come and have a good time&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Ding dang darn dam drat drat drat...  

I've already made a commitment to help run a shoot down in Bryce Canyon that weekend. But I'm disappointed. Sounds like a great shoot, can't beat the price and Cache Archers are a great bunch of folks to hang out with.

Just what is the speed limit on 89? I think it's 105 mph, ain't it?


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry that we will miss you Finn.

This shoot & Pot luck will be a good time.

Bring chairs, and bug spray for after the sun goes down.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

is the coures in the mountions and is there up and down hill shots ?My and I are thinking about coming up sent we had such a blast at the hardware ranch and shoot with a very nice people.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, up and down, Quakies, Maples, Junipers, Pines, brush ROCKS (BIG ROCKS).

This range is an absolute blast to shoot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks. that just make it that much funner and a more learning.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

It will be the best 3D course you will shoot in the state.

You can pick your shots and shoot from the distance you want to challenge yourself.

Bring your hiking boots and be ready to fling some arrows.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds Good. If we dont plan on staying for the pot luck do we still have to bring something or can we just come and shoot and leave ?


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

By the time you are done shooting you might as well stay and eat. You would be driving out as we are all sitting down and eating.

You can shoot and run if you want but then you miss out on all of the good stuff.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

alright thanks.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Count me and a couple of buddies in!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

do you want us to tell you what we are going to bring ? I have a couple people that might come.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope, just trying to get an idea of who will be attending.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GSPS ROCK said:


> Nope, just trying to get an idea of who will be attending.


One of these days I will make it up to one of your shoots, but not this one. I have the first scouting trip to Dutton slated for that weekend. I may harass Finnegan during the midday lull. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

GSPS ROCK said:


> Nope, just trying to get an idea of who will be attending.


ok sounds good. i will let you know for shure.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

Along with the food bring extra arrows!!! :lol:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I may harass Finnegan during the midday lull. 8)


Cool. I'll buy you lunch if you show up.

No harassing while I'm shooting, though. $50.00 registration fee :!:

But as soon as I read the word "handicapped", I figured it was for me. I mean, how smart is it to pass a chance to shoot and eat for free and instead, drive clear to Bryce Canyon and pay through the nose to shoot probably 25 arrows?


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT

You don't want to miss this one!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy and I and my wife will be there. There might be another friend and my bother in law might be going to.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

How is the hiking going to be? I got a couple kids that might be going up with us. Just dont want to put them in some steep stuff.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

You will be fine I take my 2 year old all the time. I end up packing him allot and my wife will carry both bows. I think a 4, 5, 6 year old would be fine. There are 2 courses the lower is steeper. The upper course is easiest.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks. there older then that so they will just have to tuff it out. thanks again. im looking forward to this saterday.


----------

